# Cub Cadet 129



## Clyde712 (May 2, 2011)

Hi all
Just brought home a 1973/1974 cub cadet 129. I am looking for site to buy parts from in particular I need a carb. Any help would be gretly appreciated


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

This site is run by a guy that knows about as much about cubs as the factory does. His parts can get a little pricey but he only sells quality stuff, some of it is NOS. There is also a "cubfaq.com" link that will answer many questions on many topics about cubs. Give the link below a try.

Cub Cadet Parts Cub Cadet Tractor Parts , international harvester tractor Parts , Cub Cadet, stens Parts , IH , Kohler, CERMA, CERMAX


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

WELCOME Clyde 712! Cubs are great pieces of equipments. Sounds like CRussells got the answers. Thanks CRussell


----------



## Clyde712 (May 2, 2011)

Much thanks to both of you. I will look at the site today


----------

